# 3rd cycle clomid - cd28/28



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello girls,

Feeling really anxious again. its day 28 and due af today or tomorrow. Woke up this morning and checked temperature which is stupid because my fertility specialist told me to stop - and i had until this cycle where curiosity got the better of me.

Have cramps today and boobs don't feel so sore so thinking it's very likely a BFN looming.  The pg tests i ordered off the internet are waiting for collection at the post office but i have told dh to leave them until saturday. In all honesty i think i would rather af appear than do a test first (sick of seeing BFN's).

Don't you hate this game? I've been playing for 2 years now so surely i should get to win soon!!!!  

love and dust
Tasha xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Tasha,
My Af was due yesterday and it didnt come, i was so excited, i wasnt gonna test cos like you, i cant bear to see the negative line, but i brought a test and as normal BFN, just waiting for AF now.
There is no smart way to get through this is there?
i would test as soon as poss cos its the waiting and not knowing thats the hardest part of this damn treatment, if its negative we have our tears and sadness but we are strong women and we dust ourselfs off and start again(im normally ok after a couple of days moping round the house )
If its possitive wouldnt you rather know sooner rather than later?
Good luck sweetheart


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Totally with you hun, been there so many times.  I've given up doing hpt's too as I can't bear the BFN's.  After nearly 6 years of ttc I can't stand looking at it and the disappointment.

Keep us posted, i hope she stays away


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tasha

Completely understand where you're coming from...I'm so fed up with testing & getting BFN's...I now only test if I'm several days late...

As for temping, I've noticed that my temp doesn't actually drop until a day into AF...

Fingers crossed it's good news for you...      

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Tasha

I know how you feel, last cycle I was convinced I did everything "right", I also convinced myself that this time this was it, so I bought those ultra ultra early tests and tested every day from 10 DPO right until AF arrived and, yep you guessed, all BFN.  Ive never done that before and I found it hit me harder this month than any other.  Ive been ttc for almost 7 years now and you would think I would be used to it but the anxiety never goes away.

The only way I get through this is to keep telling myself that every BFN I get takes me one step closer to a BFP if you assume its all a numbers game.

Best of luck for next cycle and sending you lots of     for a BFP.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you for your lovely supportive messages everyone. 

I was a little bit nervous starting to post here as i didn't know many people but you're all so lovely. I've been posting on my other infertility support board for over a year now but my cousin recommended this site as it has so many specialist boards and thought it might be a comfort as i've started clomid.

Well AF kicked in this morning just after 11am. What made it worse was 10 minutes before 'discovering af' i had sat through our school harvest festival in the church (i'm a teacher) and had said a silent prayer for af to stay away. Someone upstairs is having a right old laugh now!

There was so much build up and i feel so stupid for believing i might just do it. This now officially marks 2 years ttc #1 and makes me feel like the clomid isn't goning to work. What makes it worse is that my younger sister is 29 weeks pg  with her first and although i love her dearly , it is so difficult seeing her tummy grow and watching my mum and her get excited over baby things.  I feel so left out.  They do try to include me but it does hurt.

Oh well.  Going to the spa in my gym tonight for a meet up with a good friend then on to pizza express for dinner. Should be good. My friend is amazingly supportive and knows just what to say so hopefully it will boost me up a bit.  

love Tasha xxx

ps - i don't know if anyone is interested or not but in August i took part in an article on healers for 'Spirit and Destiny' magazine (nov issue). They were seeing if healers can help with my infertility and it's out now if anyone wants to see who i am. My other board knows all about it but thought i would mention it here so you can get to know me.

love and dust (trying to be hopeful)


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Tasha

Sorry to hear that the   got you, she is paying way too many visits this month, someone needs to sort her out   !

I know what you mean about your sister.  My sister has 5 children and actually had to be sterilised after her last as she was so fertile she kept falling pregnant without any effort - fate is cruel sometimes.

Your time will come and then you will be the centre of attention and everyone will be fussing over you.  I know its hard to be patient when you have been ttc for so long (DH and I been ttc almost 7 years) but try and stay positive, it WILL happen, there's no reason why it shouldnt.

Hope you enjoy yourself tonight with your friend, it sounds just the tonic for you.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you Witchie poo cat,

Wishing you lots of luck too. 7 years ttc! You are amazingly brave and i hope i can be as strong if i ever get to that point. thank you for making me feel so welcome.

love Tasha xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so sorry Tash  

i feel so sorry for you about your sister, i'm sure i would feel the same if mine announced she was expecting

we are all here for you. xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tash
...not much consolation I know but sending you some hugs   Seems that AF has got way too many of us this month  
I can appreciate how you feel about your sister...in the space of 3 days this weekend/Mon, I found out that 2 of my very close friends are 11 & 14 wks pg...and my AF arrived on Monday. 

Wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle...looks like we'll be "almost" cycle buddies !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you Flowerpot and Natasha,

It's nice to know there are people i can talk to here who understand.  I feel better today. My spa last night was wonderful and i have had a good day at work. Feeling more positive now and trying to look forward to trying again this cycle. 

Take care and  

love Tasha xxx


----------

